# Growing bushier pot!



## djdarkmeat (Apr 18, 2009)

It's about 4/20 again and as a stoner at heart I am starting my yearly Florida crop (End of April - Nov. [begining]) I was wondering if there were (and I am sure that there are very many) any methods on making the nodes on my plants grow alot closer together, to make denser less tall plants, keep in this is a completely outdoor crop so I can't move my lights closer and for a large part of there life they will be at the tallest point in my city (i.e. closest to the sun) but I'm sure you well groomed growers out there have some methods to make plants that are more bush than tree (or weed for that matter),

Until I hear from you,
The Philosopher Stoned


----------



## Elias (Apr 18, 2009)

The only Idea I believe to help you in this situation is pruning. You can cut off the top 4 inches or wherever the nodes intersect with the branches. This will cause two more branches to grow where that was cut. I dont know two much about this though, You will have to look into a pruning guide (GOOGLE). We do have one thing in common though, both over our crops will be at the tallest point in the city. See I live in a city of more than 800,000 and i can see all over the city. It's great isnt it?!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> It's about 4/20 again and as a stoner at heart I am starting my yearly Florida crop (End of April - Nov. [begining]) I was wondering if there were (and I am sure that there are very many) any methods on making the nodes on my plants grow alot closer together, to make denser less tall plants, keep in this is a completely outdoor crop so I can't move my lights closer and for a large part of there life they will be at the tallest point in my city (i.e. closest to the sun) but I'm sure you well groomed growers out there have some methods to make plants that are more bush than tree (or weed for that matter),
> 
> Until I hear from you,
> The Philosopher Stoned


 
Hey,,maybe you can grow it like Grapes. Bend it over and run it down a fence or wire. I tied one down outside before,,long time ago. Had tons of Buds,,waist high.:hubba:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 18, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Hey,,maybe you can grow it like Grapes. Bend it over and run it down a fence or wire. I tied one down outside before,,long time ago. Had tons of Buds,,waist high.:hubba:


THIS WORKS A TREAT!


----------



## DaddyLove (Apr 18, 2009)

How do you do this?


----------



## dr_toker81 (Apr 18, 2009)

i read a good tut on supercropping.  check it out it helped me alot..


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2009)

DaddyLove said:
			
		

> How do you do this?


 
Come on Ladies Man, ,you know how to bend her over ever so gently by the neck,,and hold her there.:hubba:  Thats all ther is to it. Bend it over(Dont Break) and tie it down with something,,or put a wire mesh fence next to it and run her in and out of the mesh. Let her grow like Ivy.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 18, 2009)

Where was that Supercropping tutorial at I'd like to read it, thanks for the different methods I have heard them all before though, are there any fert (additives of anykind) that will cause the plant to grow denser nodes sights on the plant, and if anyone knows any not so known methods that would be great, keep 'em coming guys it sounds great...just to clarify, the "grape" method is called the Screen of Green method or ScrOGing, and of course topping a plant is called Supercropping.


----------



## dr_toker81 (Apr 18, 2009)

just search it or do like budsky said . just pinch the stem and bend her over. just pinch till you feel a squish between your fingers and bend it over.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 18, 2009)

I personaly dont pinch (supercrop). Pinching slows growth,,which is OK if thats what yur trying to do, but I just bend her over and let her grow sideways.:hubba:


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 18, 2009)

Just top her about 7 or 8 times through out vegg period and add in some Tiger bloom or some kind of bloom enhanser. Before you know it you'll have a nice short bush with bud sites every where...take care..


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 19, 2009)

Yea top it a bunch. One time I grew by a five foot fence and all summer long I used a gasoline hedge trimmer on it to keep it under the fence. When it finally budded, it had a mad amount of tops and since I couldn't cut them, they grew way over the fence.


----------



## cubby (Apr 19, 2009)

A few years ago I grew a plant along the south side of my house behind some garden phlox( about 2ft. tall )and to keep them out of sight I laid a long section of chicken wire on the ground, put a large potted plant on each end to hold it down and as the Mj grew tall I tied its main stem down to the wire. It worked great. At the end of the season it was 12 ft long and had humps like the loch ness monster. Trimming it was really easy as well as all the buds were on one side. I think this works better than pinching as far as stealth goes. I had people who walk right by it and never saw it for what it was. It just sorta blended in with the other foliage. All the different shapes, sizes, and colors was perfect cammoflage. (BTY, I harvested just over 1 pound dried ).


----------



## SmokinBud 420 7 (Apr 19, 2009)

you should try lst. you'll get a large yield like a bush but the plant is camouflaged along the ground.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah I was just reading up on the LST method it seems pretty promising when combined with an extended regimine of crimp supercropping to build more productive pathways within the plant, I also read that I could use a product called SPiNOUT, it's some type of copper paint, you paint on the bottom of your permanent pot plantholder, in my case prolly some large stones and fishtank gravel at the bottom of a 3ft. hole, the chemical inhibits vertical root growth so that when the rootsa naturally reach the bottom of your medium it gets a cue to start expanding horizontally, it is said to create %50-%150 the normal yield and cause the plant to grow very lush foliage.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 4/20!


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 21, 2009)

Last night I planted my germinated babies, twenty in all, I'm really looking forward to this years crop.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 23, 2009)

The pots at the gardening stores are 11" pots with a capacity of 3 gallons, I was wondering if these pots would cut it for the LST/JOG method of growing, I know I seen in a tutorial on it that they used 10" pots but I don't know what their capacity was...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> The pots at the gardening stores are 11" pots with a capacity of 3 gallons, I was wondering if these pots would cut it for the LST/JOG method of growing, I know I seen in a tutorial on it that they used 10" pots but I don't know what their capacity was...


 
I have never used anything bigger then 3 gallon pots when in soil and my plants are nice and bushy. I think you will be fine,,but I would let someone else chime in here on the subject before making your decision.


----------



## LassChance (Apr 23, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Hey,,maybe you can grow it like Grapes. Bend it over and run it down a fence or wire. I tied one down outside before,,long time ago. Had tons of Buds,,waist high.:hubba:



This is exactly the best way.  Plus, it gets those plants down closer to the ground and out of sight.
The main idea is, in a plant growing vertically, the top gets the most sun/light.  But if you bend the plant horizontally, the entire length of the plant gets full light, not shaded by itself.  Use a bent piece of coat hanger or similar wire to hold the plant down in several places along the main "trunk".  This will cause all the side branches to grow UP at right angles to the main stalk creating many potential budding spots.  
Bending the plant also restricts the growth hormone from going mostly to the TOP of the plant, redistributing it all along the growing branches.

Some folks call this technique "LST", Low Stress Training.  You can start training plants when they're a month old, bending very gently.  The top will continue to grow toward the light.  When it gets four or five inches tall, bend it horizontally andd add another wire "pin" to hold it.  Dont let the plant touch the ground, tho--leave an inch or more of air space bertween the plant and the ground.

This works fine in a grow room, too.  Plants are trained to grow in a circle around the inside rim of the pot.  This enables the grower to lower the light to the new much lower canopy--because the canopy is now four of five inches high rather than 18" or more. Naturally, lowering the light adds intensity, creating bigger buds/better yield.


----------



## LassChance (Apr 23, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> A few years ago I grew a plant along the south side of my house behind some garden phlox( about 2ft. tall )and to keep them out of sight I laid a long section of chicken wire on the ground, put a large potted plant on each end to hold it down and as the Mj grew tall I tied its main stem down to the wire. It worked great. At the end of the season it was 12 ft long and had humps like the loch ness monster. Trimming it was really easy as well as all the buds were on one side. I think this works better than pinching as far as stealth goes. I had people who walk right by it and never saw it for what it was. It just sorta blended in with the other foliage. All the different shapes, sizes, and colors was perfect cammoflage. (BTY, I harvested just over 1 pound dried ).



CUBBY--
Music to my ears!  Ive got a few BCBigBuds in the seedling stage that I plant to move out to the fence soon as it gets warm enough. There's a stand of bamboo there and I think one horizontal BCBB will be virtually invisible.  A POUND???  FABULOUS!


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone else have anything to say about the 3 gallon pots I am using, it's an outside grow using LST method for the most budsights, I also was curious as to what LST's effect on root development might be, with all the extra budsights it seems feesable that it would create more roots to feed them, will this cause any root locking problems or will my 11" 3 gallon pots take my plants to full maturity?

P.S.: I'm only asking because I used to always use 5 gallon buckets, but they have gotten rather expensive compared to the $1.35 per 3 gallon nursery pot...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 23, 2009)

Also I read somewhere that you can cut clones 3 weeks before harvest without any stunting of growth delaying harvest time, this would be nice because I would be able to harvest my ganja and still have some plants (clones) left for the next year's spring harvest, which means I don't need more seed and they will grow quicker being clones, which is benificial for smaller spring harvests...

P.S.: I never clone past 7 times (biblical guidance) to be safe from loss of potency & vigor...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 24, 2009)

This is my crop at the end of day 3:




Took a quick pic of my babies when I was out there today,
I believe there 4 sprouts so far, ha 4 out of 20 what are the odds...


----------



## LassChance (Apr 24, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> Also I read somewhere that you can cut clones 3 weeks before harvest without any stunting of growth delaying harvest time, this would be nice because I would be able to harvest my ganja and still have some plants (clones) left for the next year's spring harvest, which means I don't need more seed and they will grow quicker being clones, which is benificial for smaller spring harvests...
> 
> P.S.: I never clone past 7 times (biblical guidance) to be safe from loss of potency & vigor...



Taking clones wont affect the mother plant.  But taking clones once the plant is in flower mode...I guess you will put the clones BACK in VEG mode? and keep them in VEG until Fall ?  Im confused about the timing for a "Spring Grow" for next year? I mean, are you going to RE-veg and keep ot in veg for nine months? Or make clones of the clones?


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 24, 2009)

What I want to do is harvest late oct. or so cut clones in early oct. and re-veg. them keep them in veg till early-mid jan. when the freezes stop let them flower till apr. harvest cure and dry jsut in time for my May 23 birthday (this would put them inside in veg. for 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 months letting them root for a 1/2 a month then taking them outside to flower, I've done this spring harvest before, my question was will it slow growth to cut clones 3 weeks before regular harvest, it stays plenty warm in my state so they'll be fine during the winter months...

P.S.: I won't keep it in veg until fall, it isn't a "spring grow" it's a spring harvest and it grows in winter...we have two harvests in Florida especially as south as I am in the state.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 29, 2009)

So nobody knows anything about the double harvest in Florida or what?


----------



## puffpuffpass024 (Apr 29, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> THIS WORKS A TREAT!


What time do usually "Bend that bit ch over", i saw that you can start the LST early like around one month, but wondering when else is good time?


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 29, 2009)

puffpuffpass024 said:
			
		

> What time do usually "Bend that bit ch over",?




This isnt youtube sir its not a computer editing the post its one of the mods reading them and I think they would like it if you didnt make them work so hard lol


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2009)

puffpuffpass024 said:
			
		

> What time do usually "Bend that bit ch over", i saw that you can start the LST early like around one month, but wondering when else is good time?



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html<-- click...


> *1*. This is the most simple of rules. *There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.* The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 30, 2009)

Once again anyone know anything or have any experience with the double harvest in Florida?


----------



## Hick (Apr 30, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> What I want to do is harvest late oct. or so cut clones in early oct. and re-veg. them keep them in veg till early-mid jan. when the freezes stop let them flower till apr. harvest cure and dry jsut in time for my May 23 birthday (this would put them inside in veg. for 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 months letting them root for a 1/2 a month then taking them outside to flower, I've done this spring harvest before, my question was will it slow growth to cut clones 3 weeks before regular harvest, it stays plenty warm in my state so they'll be fine during the winter months...
> 
> P.S.: I won't keep it in veg until fall, it isn't a &quot;spring grow&quot; it's a spring harvest and it grows in winter...we have two harvests in Florida especially as south as I am in the state.


  I have heard of some fla. growers that have done it. MY only concern would be with taking the cuts so late into flower. "IMHO/E" the later in flower the cuttings are taken, the longer and more difficult they are to root.   G'luck!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2009)

djdarkmeat said:
			
		

> What I want to do is harvest late oct. or so cut clones in early oct. and re-veg. them keep them in veg till early-mid jan. when the freezes stop let them flower till apr. harvest cure and dry jsut in time for my May 23 birthday (this would put them inside in veg. for 1 1/2 - 2 1/2 months letting them root for a 1/2 a month then taking them outside to flower, I've done this spring harvest before, my question was will it slow growth to cut clones 3 weeks before regular harvest, it stays plenty warm in my state so they'll be fine during the winter months...
> 
> P.S.: I won't keep it in veg until fall, it isn't a "spring grow" it's a spring harvest and it grows in winter...we have two harvests in Florida especially as south as I am in the state.



I don't grow in soil and I do not grow outside.  However, I do not see how you can get 2 harvests of mj per year--it is somewhat different than other plants.  When grown outside, flowering is triggered by the days getting shorter.  I do not think that you can get a spring harvest while the days are getting longer, instead of shorter.  Thie longer days tells the plant to veg, the shorter days tells it to flower. 

Like I said, I do not grow outside, so I could be way off base, but I do not think it will flower in spring (unless you are in the southern hemisphere )


----------



## Hick (Apr 30, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't grow in soil and I do not grow outside.  However, I do not see how you can get 2 harvests of mj per year--it is somewhat different than other plants.  When grown outside, flowering is triggered by the days getting shorter.  I do not think that you can get a spring harvest while the days are getting longer, instead of shorter.  Thie longer days tells the plant to veg, the shorter days tells it to flower.
> 
> Like I said, I do not grow outside, so I could be way off base, but I do not think it will flower in spring (unless you are in the southern hemisphere )


the only way I have seen/heard it accomplished, was to veg indoors to heighth/maturity then putting them out while the days are "still" short enough to keep them flowering. IMO, that would require 'somewhere' in the neighborhood of 14 hours _"maximum"_ of daylight. 
  I ran a heated greenhouse one winter, just for flowering. Moved mature plants from 20/4 hid lighting directly out into 8-10 hours of daylight. 
The yeild and potency suffered. I discontinued the practice after one full season. The end results did not justify the cost . IMO/E.


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 30, 2009)

I just want an extra harvest and I don't have the luxury of an indoor set-up, fotunately winter's aren't really winters in FLA so I need no heating...grow them till they root and re-veg inside under flourescents and then move them outside, the days are still short and it does it's thing...


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 30, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I have heard of some fla. growers that have done it. MY only concern would be with taking the cuts so late into flower. "IMHO/E" the later in flower the cuttings are taken, the longer and more difficult they are to root. G'luck!


 
Maybe cut them in mid Sep., I know it might take a little longer to re-veg, but it should work right (throw it under some flourescents on 20/4 or 24/0 for three weeks to root and another 3-6 to re-veg. firmly) I should be able to take them outside by then right?


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 30, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't grow in soil and I do not grow outside. However, I do not see how you can get 2 harvests of mj per year--it is somewhat different than other plants. When grown outside, flowering is triggered by the days getting shorter. I do not think that you can get a spring harvest while the days are getting longer, instead of shorter. Thie longer days tells the plant to veg, the shorter days tells it to flower.
> 
> Like I said, I do not grow outside, so I could be way off base, but I do not think it will flower in spring (unless you are in the southern hemisphere )


 
In the southern part of the US it stays hot enough and plants seem to re-veg out here even on there own and have a smaller but just as potent and mature harvest as the more drawn out fall harvest, the sun is rather intense down here so who knows maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## djdarkmeat (Apr 30, 2009)

I checked my babies today and 8 of them solidly took I am going to cut some clones from my other plant and plant some new seeds I justgot to bring it back up to 20 plants, all LST this year baby, should go for a nice hefty harvest in this lovely Florida sun...


----------



## Jake2635 (Apr 30, 2009)

YES GOD put weed here for all mankind,so smoke up and enjoy


----------



## djdarkmeat (May 2, 2009)

I live in a very hot climate (most summer days are above 90) and I understand that extreme heat leads to stretching in plants, especially seedlings, I am afraid that this is happening to my seedlings and I was wondering how I might go about combating that, I have tried the crimping supercropping method but it's just hard to tell if you are doing it right on such small plants, especially since I am new to this method, so any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## FlyingNatural (May 4, 2009)

or you can plant a low rider strain...or something early


----------



## Hick (May 4, 2009)

BWallHair said:
			
		

> Lady is no more! The local authorities incarcerated DJDarkmeat and the plant is probably destroyed. You know how the police do. Thanks for all yalls advice even though some of it we did not heed. Everyone else keep growing. Let's make a change!





> or you can plant a low rider strain...or something early


pro'lly not where dj is now flyin'..


----------

